# Soonest positive test past conception?



## puddinnpeanut (Jan 22, 2002)

This is my first time on the fertility board and I am hoping someone can give me some insight! I very losely keep track of my cycles and know a little about fertile mucous, I think, and do not have a very regular cycle. I have been tandem nursing till very recently, which could have something to do with irregular cycles.

Anyway, my question is how soon can you take a pregnancy test after conception. In other words I'm not sure when I ovulate or when my period is "due" so how soon after the day of possible conception could you receive a positive test?

One more question, is DPO, days past ovulation? Thanks!


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

DPO is days past ovulation. With my ds I had a positive test about 11 dpo. With this baby it was 12dpo but I didn't try to test before then. Both times the tests were very faint.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It depends on the test you are using. Some of the more sensitive ones test at 20-25 hcg, others it isn't until 150-200. Implantation occurs between 5&10 days after ovulation. HCG doubles every 2 and a bit days. If you are using a very sensitive test you can pick up a +(it will be faint) 4 days after symptoms appear. However it isn't as accurate and you may get a negative.

Pregnancy Test Comparison


----------

